# Traded my Bersa Thunder UC9 Pro for a Kahr CW9



## Ronso (Nov 5, 2010)

I am still relatively new to pistols and this post is intended for those are are also new or those considering their first CC pistol, and not for you old hands.

I bought the Bersa for a cc gun and I am NOT going to slam the gun. Fit good in my hand, controls are easy to manipulate, easy strip and reassembly, good sights, shot it well once I got used to the heavy trigger. Why I traded was #1, I didn't carry it very often because it is too heavy and thick for me to conceal properly and comfortably. This is absolutely the result of my impatience to get a cc gun, and not the fault of the gun itself. Lesson to people who are looking for such a weapon. The Bersa does lots of things well but I overlooked the size / weight factor. Make sure to consider this.
Reason #2 for me trading it is that at less than 1,000 rounds, I noticed the failure of the slide to lock open after the last round. Started to happpen with increasing regularity on all three magazines. Not a range problem but potentially deadly for me in the world. Finally had enough and started to research a replacement gun to death.

There are many, many fine weapons out there but I chose the CW9 mainly because it was affordable, about 11 oz lighter than the Bersa (empty), and has lots of satisfied owners. Quick aside, people say the grip texture is uncomfortable. I didn't find it so. Others talk about FTF, FTE, failure to go into battery (sorry if that's the wrong term). I experienced the latter when racking the first round of the second magazine (ever) put through the gun. No other problems in the 300 round I've put in over the last two days. Some complain that the gun is overly tight. I can tell things are loosening up nicely. In fact, I'm hoping that the trigger smoothes out like the range gun I shot before my decision to buy. My trigger is VERY smooth but you can feel a slight tension before it breaks. With the range gun, the trigger felt the same from start to break. That seems to be the direction mine is going but it's not there yet.
Some seem to indicate that the polymer frame, gets damaged by the action of the metal slide reciprocating. In my first take-down (pre-shooting), I did notice some polymer fragments that needed removal. But after putting in 2 hundred UMC 115 grain ball on the first outing, cleaning, and putting through 100 rounds of WWB, I noticed nothing that comes close to the kind of damage that some have reported. In fact, it seems as though the gun is now worn in.

While I still have to get used to the CW9's trigger, and have to adjust to the sights (I am used to 3 dot), I've got to say this little gun is a giant leap for me over the Bersa in concealability,and carryability, and will be a good gun to shoot. So far so good. The issues I had with the Bersa really got me after a while, and when the slide not locking thing started to happen frequently, that was it. A cc gun HAS to work right all the time. I have faith that the Kahr is a keeper. But early on, I thought the Bersa might be as well. Time will tell. I hope this helped another newbie that is looking for a cc gun. Happy shooting!


----------

